# Which Dryer to choose



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I am now succumbing to MHS and now must purchase a better dryer. My own blowdrier takes over an hour to dry Mari and Blossom. I need your opinion. Which one to choose. I was sent information on the Kool Dry Drier by Chris Christensen which looks interesting, but it's $350.00, is that considered expensive? I want something that's quiet and dries the pups fast also allowing my hands to be free. Thanks for your help.
Paula Perlmutter


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have the k9ii and i love it. It gets my pets dry in about 15-20 mins and it isn't hot. You do have to figure out how to use it on a long coat as if you are too close, you will make the hair tangled pretty fast. It does take them awhile to get used too as there is a lot of force. Do you have someone near you that you can test it out. I went to my friend's house and fell in love with this dryer and had to treat myself 

P.S. Just to add, some really don't like the high velocity dryers so I highly suggest you try one cause it is quite a bit to waste if you don't like it!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Paula,
I have the original Kool Dry that is not made by Chris Christensen and that one runs about $25 less, anyway I absolutely love mine. I like the fact that it is a variable speed, it has a dial on it that you turn it up or down to your desired speed. I also think this is a great way for new people to learn how to use a force dryer without matting the dog. you can start out a little slower and work your way up to the full speed. Like Amanda said if you choose to go with one of the other dryers be careful and see if you can try someone elses as most dryers are either a 1 or 2 speed and no in between and therefore some dogs just don't like it which in turn you won't either.
To me the cost is minimal with the time you save. I can do one of my full coated show havs in about 45min from bath to finish drying.
Good luck with your dryer search


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I just borrowed a B-Air Bear Power dryer that a friend ordered from Ryan's Pets. It costs $100 and it worked great! I liked it a lot better than my blowdryer for the dogs. It was definitely much faster and better at drying. I think they were easier to comb last night also! I can't compare it to the more expensive dryers as I have never tried them, but it seemed sturdy, not too loud, and it worked great.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you for your recommendations. Are all your dogs in long coats? I want something where I can put my dogs who are in show coat and my puppy on a grooming table and have my hands free. Do dryers like that exist?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I just got the Metro Air Force Flex Dri. It clamps onto the grooming table and it is hands free. The dryer is on a flexible hose and is attached to a clamp. It comes with an attachment so that I can narrow the air flow to a certain part of the dog. 

Pros: Not expensive ($58.00), easy to clamp to the grooming table, good amount of air flow, flexible so that I can move the dryer more than I have to move the dog. Small enough to put in a closet or drawer when not in use

Cons: Noisy, air flow not adjustable

All in all, I like it. When it first arrived I clamped it onto the grooming table and turned it on and left if on for a few minutes. It helped the girls get used to the noise. I moved it around and worked with it awhile so that they could see me doing it. That way, when I used it on McKenna today she wasn't frightened of it. She didn't love it by any means but she wasn't terrified by it. It cut her drying time in half. Since I cannot justify buying a several hundred dollar stand dryer and since I have nowhere to store one anyway, this fits the bill.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Susan. I've decided I need something better than my own dryer to use on Tori. But, like you, I cannot justify a high cost and I'm also limited on storage space. I'll definitely look into this one.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

For show drying, I really have to use my hand dryer. Does anyone have a dryer stand they recommend?

I saw this one from the tv ads... anyone else have it?
Amazon.com: Forever Free Hair Dryer Stand: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We used the Oster for a number of years but broke down and got one of these. It saves a LOT of time but they don't give them to you. See pictures of puppies being dried by it in the Gallery. Heat is infinately adjustable and so it the amount of air.

http://www.petedge.com/Edemco-6-Leg...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

LMAO, I was going to tell you to get the Whirlpool front loading......
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Gableshavs said:


> I am now succumbing to MHS and now must purchase a better dryer. My own blowdrier takes over an hour to dry Mari and Blossom. I need your opinion. Which one to choose. I was sent information on the Kool Dry Drier by Chris Christensen which looks interesting, but it's $350.00, is that considered expensive? I want something that's quiet and dries the pups fast also allowing my hands to be free. Thanks for your help.
> Paula Perlmutter


I don't know how quiet you can get them. I have a master blaster or something like that.....too lazy to look it up and that thing is LOUD and can knock pictures off the wall. I put it outside of the room and close the door to keep the roar down. It's pretty powerful and I have to take the nozzle off to do the havs with it. I leave the nozzle on for the standard poodle.....or blowing the leaves out of the yard.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I leave the nozzle on for the standard poodle.....or blowing the leaves out of the yard.


ound: ound:


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Okay------ So it's taken me a min, b/c I was thinking *dryer* as in washer and dryer for your clothes. HAHAA I was all prepared to show a pic of ours and rave on the amazing job it does, but then thought it might look weird--- as if to say throw your hav in and watch the wet mess transform into a fluffy ball  oh brother, I need a nap already!ound:


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I have used my Oster stand dryer for about 4 years now and I love it. I have the K9-II for a force dryer, but for my coated havanese it does not work. It just knots up her hair. I learned about the Chris Christensen Cool Dryer at the last show I was at. I am getting that one next go around, that will be a while, both of my dyers ar newer. The deal with that dryer is that it never gets hot, uses less volts than your hair dryer and it comes with a one year warrantee, then at anytime in its life for like 165 you can send it back and they completely replace the moter and housing and renew your warrentee. So it is the last dryer you will need. The best thing for me, because you can change the intensity of the air flow, I can use it as a stand dryer for the Hav's or a force dryer for the Elkhound. It is two dryers in one!! But they are worth every penny you spend on a dryer!!!


----------

